# Grand Seiko SBGR061



## rockmastermike

Let me be upfront and say it is almost impossible to convey through photographs anywhere close to the experience of what is like to actually handle or wear this watch.
Yes, it has been said before, this absolutely has to been seen in person to appreciate just how magnificent this really is. Anything less is an injustice to the watch and honestly to any watch fan who judges this solely on pictures.

Grand Seiko since 1960 has operated under and manufactured toward 4 core values:
-Precision 
-Legibility
-Comfort
-Durability

The SBGR061 expertly delivers on each in a way that forges form and function so exquisitely that it is not only a pleasure to own but more of a _honor_ to own. It really makes that much of an connection with the owner.

This SBGR061 is the watch that rubs thinnest the walls between our reality and Heaven.

Dramatic?, Over the top? Perhaps....that being said, this is as closest to an heirloom watch that I have owned. Will it happen, probably not, but still that is not statement to be taken lightly.

Walking around the 39.5mm case....easily wears larger due to large dial to bezel ratio....

The lugs are nothing short of majestic. flowing, arching, chamfered:










Flat sides of the lugs flow into the rounded midcase and then topped by flat bezel. The angles work together in playful harmony to create a light show from the zaratsu blade polishing (that I'm convinced to carried out by ancient masters hidden in the Japanese mountains)










The markers have many facets/angles that capture and reflect even the lowest light conditions. Again, this has to be experienced to understand



















The date aperture is proudly framed and the interior walls are finished to match to finish on the date wheel. Nice attention to detail.










Speaking of attention to detail - the applied "Seiko" on top of the dial and the applied "GS" on the bottom are purposefully not set flush to the dial adding more depth. Oh, and check out the thick script used for "Grand Seiko"



















The crystal is boxed sapphire and slightly domed.



















The hands....more blade polishing and I'm sure the watchmaker has to wear protective gloves when handling them so as to not cut themselves.










The Blued second hand is perfect agains the cream dial. There is a model with a polished second hand but I much prefer the blued










The signed crown is deeply notched and is blessing to wind.










The in-house 9S65 caliber has 72 hour peer reserve, is smooth, accurate and finely appointed.










OEM Strap is fine burgundy alligator on a very comfortable and easy to operate deployant. If you don't like deplyants the tang can me removed and used sperately. The engraving on the clasp is michelangelo-esque.




























Put it altogether and you arrive at the heart and soul, the essence of watchmaking.










And finally, take a minute to watch a few videos that are out there about Grand Seiko....not the slick ads or promo material, but the ones of the watchmakers themselves and watch their passion, skill, enthusiasm, humility and precision if their craftsmanship.

Source: Hodinkee


----------



## Nom de Forum

Beautiful! Of course beauty is a routine attribute with a Grand Seiko.


----------



## Laso1

I think that is one of my favorite GS's. I love everything about it.


----------



## Toothbras

Looks great, has sorta the same vibe as my sarb035 which is exquisitely handsome. Glad you're enjoying it!!


----------



## jasonlee

Solid pictures. Beautiful watch. Wear it in good health!


----------



## eechern

You take way better pictures than I can ever hope to. I adore the the sbgr061 too. It's become my daily wearer. When I'm not handling any tools any ways. Here's mine on a custom strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

Fantastic photography. 

Agreed - the GS is truly stunning in the details. There's no comparison that I've seen. 

-MLJinAK.


----------



## rockmastermike

Thank you!
The dial color is the hardest to capture in pictures.
Many show it too creamy and other overcorrect and it appears washed out
In reality it is right in the middle and has to be seen in person, to me it is perfect.


----------



## eechern

How's the accuracy for yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

One o those "stand and worship from afar" watches.
Knowing I have 2 chances of ever owning one. SLIM and NONE!!!!
Good wishes to you Mike. Wear n enjoy. I would.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jeffreyt

Great picture. Thanks for posting them and writing the review. The SBGR061 is such a beautiful watch!!! It's actually next on my must have list. 

Do I really need a fifth GS? Why yes I do.

Jeff


----------



## William Ayin

First time i have ever read a full review. Very well written and entertaining. The watch is beautiful, as are you pictures.


----------



## conquistadore

*Beautifull and classically styled.......*

......I think it shares the same case with the manual GS. This is my SBGW001 HHHMMM Some of my pics are not loading up quite right.


----------



## Toshk

SBGR061 is amazing. I've had mine for few weeks now. Haven't worn it yet, but absolutely love it.


----------



## G07

*Re: Beautifull and classically styled.......*

Beautiful GS, however, your 001 has a 37 mm case while the 061 is 39 mm. Both beautiful watches!


----------



## k4fap

rockmastermike said:


> Let me be upfront and say it is almost impossible to convey through photographs anywhere close to the experience of what is like to actually handle or wear this watch.
> Yes, it has been said before, this absolutely has to been seen in person to appreciate just how magnificent this really is. Anything less is an injustice to the watch and honestly to any watch fan who judges this solely on pictures.
> 
> Grand Seiko since 1960 has operated under and manufactured toward 4 core values:
> -Precision
> -Legibility
> -Comfort
> -Durability
> 
> The SBGR061 expertly delivers on each in a way that forges form and function so exquisitely that it is not only a pleasure to own but more of a _honor_ to own. It really makes that much of an connection with the owner.
> 
> This SBGR061 is the watch that rubs thinnest the walls between our reality and Heaven.
> 
> Dramatic?, Over the top? Perhaps....that being said, this is as closest to an heirloom watch that I have owned. Will it happen, probably not, but still that is not statement to be taken lightly.
> 
> Walking around the 39.5mm case....easily wears larger due to large dial to bezel ratio....
> 
> The lugs are nothing short of majestic. flowing, arching, chamfered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat sides of the lugs flow into the rounded midcase and then topped by flat bezel. The angles work together in playful harmony to create a light show from the zaratsu blade polishing (that I'm convinced to carried out by ancient masters hidden in the Japanese mountains)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The markers have many facets/angles that capture and reflect even the lowest light conditions. Again, this has to be experienced to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The date aperture is proudly framed and the interior walls are finished to match to finish on the date wheel. Nice attention to detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of attention to detail - the applied "Seiko" on top of the dial and the applied "GS" on the bottom are purposefully not set flush to the dial adding more depth. Oh, and check out the thick script used for "Grand Seiko"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crystal is boxed sapphire and slightly domed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hands....more blade polishing and I'm sure the watchmaker has to wear protective gloves when handling them so as to not cut themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blued second hand is perfect agains the cream dial. There is a model with a polished second hand but I much prefer the blued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signed crown is deeply notched and is blessing to wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The in-house 9S65 caliber has 72 hour peer reserve, is smooth, accurate and finely appointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEM Strap is fine burgundy alligator on a very comfortable and easy to operate deployant. If you don't like deplyants the tang can me removed and used sperately. The engraving on the clasp is michelangelo-esque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it altogether and you arrive at the heart and soul, the essence of watchmaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, take a minute to watch a few videos that are out there about Grand Seiko....not the slick ads or promo material, but the ones of the watchmakers themselves and watch their passion, skill, enthusiasm, humility and precision if their craftsmanship.
> 
> Source: Hodinkee


Thank you for your post and spectacular photography! That's by far my favorite model.!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Y08140

Been trying to wear mine every minute when I'm awake, it's popped in my dreams a few times. I catch myself admiring it subconsciously throughout the day, it's really weird. Really, really weird.


----------



## djpsynchro

Great looking GS..wish I could have one


----------



## vanallard

Nice pics, great looking watch


----------



## carlhaluss

It is a beautiful timepiece. I had one about a year ago, and thought it the most beautiful watch I ever owned, and still do. Unfortunately, it just wore too large for me, can't really explain why I felt that way, and it never got wrist time. Anyway, heartfelt congratulations to you, and I hope you enjoy it for a long, long time.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## eric72

Really lovely. If I had the funds.....

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Dig the blue hand against the ivory dial. I'm envious..


----------



## carlhaluss

I keep coming back to this thread. As I mentioned, I had this model about a year ago. It is Haute Horlogerie and there is absolutely no question about it. The beauty of that ivory dial in addition to all of the other details is almost indescribable. I sold it because it was just not getting wrist time, in order to get a watch that I would wear more. Now, I am almost regretting it. It would be a joy just to have the watch to admire and perhaps wear just a couple of times a month.

At one time I had entertained the thought of selling a number of my watches, and saving funds to get a Patek Philippe Gondolo in white gold, which I considered to be one of the most beautiful watches I had seen. The price was around 30 grand. And I had even tried it on, and attempted to figure a way to get the funds together. To no avail. It would have been my only watch, and working where I do, it would be out of the question to wear it at work.

About a year later, I saw the SBGR061 at the AD. The Patek Philippe was gone from my mind, that is how beautiful I consider this watch to be. No more needs to be said, as all aspects of the watch have already been discussed here on this forum. I am seriously considering getting another one. Even if it only gets worn occasionally, I think it might just be worth it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> SBGR061 is amazing. I've had mine for few weeks now. Haven't worn it yet, but absolutely love it.


That's amazing you have this watch. I owned one for a while and, similarly, did not give it much wrist time. I traded it, and have often regretted it. Possibly I will get another one, as there are very few pieces that match up to the quality of the SBGR061. Seems we have similar taste, with my getting your SBGV011 and all.

I only wish that it was a manual wind. There is a manual wind with ivory dial and no date, but I can't remember the number, but I think Seiyajapan still have it on their website.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> That's amazing you have this watch. I owned one for a while and, similarly, did not give it much wrist time. I traded it, and have often regretted it. Possibly I will get another one, as there are very few pieces that match up to the quality of the SBGR061. Seems we have similar taste, with my getting your SBGV011 and all.
> 
> I only wish that it was a manual wind. There is a manual wind with ivory dial and no date, but I can't remember the number, but I think Seiyajapan still have it on their website.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Very similar taste indeed Carl! I absolutely love my SBGR061. Just wish it was a little bit slimmer. Like the manual wind you mentioned, which is JDM only unfortunately, and Seiya won't send to the UK...


----------



## carlhaluss

Toshk said:


> Very similar taste indeed Carl! I absolutely love my SBGR061. Just wish it was a little bit slimmer. Like the manual wind you mentioned, which is JDM only unfortunately, and Seiya won't send to the UK...


That is a shame, because the manual wind is a beautiful watch. And I love that bracelet it has, too, very unusual. A friend of mine has a vintage Seiko with a very similar looking strap.

Thank you for reminding me about the thickness of the SBGR061. I keep looking at it's beauty, and forgot that is one of the reasons I traded it. I am wearing my three GS quartz watches all the time, and really love how thin they are in comparison.


----------



## Toshk

carlhaluss said:


> That is a shame, because the manual wind is a beautiful watch. And I love that bracelet it has, too, very unusual. A friend of mine has a vintage Seiko with a very similar looking strap.
> 
> Thank you for reminding me about the thickness of the SBGR061. I keep looking at it's beauty, and forgot that is one of the reasons I traded it. I am wearing my three GS quartz watches all the time, and really love how thin they are in comparison.


Quite. 10-12mm is my preferred case thickness. I've got the wrist for bigger watches but <40mm is just perfect.


----------



## rockmastermike

Apeaking of bracelets, I saw the oyster style bracelet on Seiya and am considering it.
I've seen the GS jubilee style and I "think" I prefer the oyster look on the SBGR061.


----------



## carlhaluss

rockmastermike said:


> Apeaking of bracelets, I saw the oyster style bracelet on Seiya and am considering it.
> I've seen the GS jubilee style and I "think" I prefer the oyster look on the SBGR061.


I don't know if you would like the contrast. The 3-link, being all brushed, is a bit casual. The case of your watch is all polished. I think the 5-link with the thin polished links might work better. I don't know about that case, though, is there another model which shares the case and has a steel bracelet? Just thinking about the end links.

At first, I was thinking about how a 3-link would look better on my SBGV011, which has an all polished case as well. When I receieved the watch, though, I could see the 5-link is the best choice. I just think the 3-link might look a bit too "rough" on a watch with an all brushed case:


----------



## donpaganistis

Beautiful watch, wear it in good health!


----------



## Skody

Love this, clean and simple.perfection.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

rockmaster:
Near to impossible to express my desire to own one of these watches!!!
But will I? Not a chance. I admire from afar. I could only click "Like" once.
Maybe an owner will reprise the case of the guy who dropped his Sub in the
sand at Miami Beach. It could happen! As comedienne Judy Tunnuto used to 
say in her standup comedy routine.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## samanator

rockmastermike said:


> Apeaking of bracelets, I saw the oyster style bracelet on Seiya and am considering it.
> I've seen the GS jubilee style and I "think" I prefer the oyster look on the SBGR061.


My last visit out to Toppers for an event back in April I spent two days looking in the GS case multiple times through out the day. This piece and the cream dialed GMT (SBGM021) were always the two my eyes were drawn to. I had thought I wanted the green dialed SD GMT (SPGE033), but it did not pop out at me like these two did. The strap makes this watch IMO. It would just disappear on the bracelet back into the case without it.


----------



## arogle1stus

WISers:
Danged watches controlling part o my life for 60 + years.
Sometimes I wish we still used Sun Dials, water clocks,
I'd definitely be in tha black financially.

Mabe I'd have a more positive attitude!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## reggie747

A truly beautiful piece of which a twin arrived for me this morning. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## rockmastermike

reggie747 said:


> A truly beautiful piece of which a twin arrived for me this morning. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 9417626


Stunningly beautiful


----------



## G07

I totally agree. The creme dial comes alive with the reddish brown of the strap!


----------



## G07

Stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## arogle1stus

Ole Lou Snutt's take on the G S?
Fie on Rolex. The G S for me.
I don't care if Bond, James Bond wears a GS or not!!!
As one WF said "stunningly beautiful".

X Traindriver Art


----------



## JonHead

What a beauty ..


----------



## cnj8w

Such a beautiful watch. I think the OP has spoken to this--but I wonder if others can chime in. Is the dial creamy and understated as in the photos above? If so, it's just lovely. But I've seen many pics where the dial appears very yellow (not neutral). How does it look in person? (If that's possible to convey...)


----------



## reggie747

I'm not sure and I haven't looked back as to whether I've posted on this thread or not so I will anyway.
Lovely watch whoever has one, very classy. Here's mine, far more classy than I am haha
Also the OP's photo's are truly magnificent. (get a job with Grand Seiko marketing)









Edit: I had posted, over 3 weeks ago but what the heck, I'll do it again !


----------



## cnj8w

Fantastic pic of a beautiful watch!

How does the dial come across in everyday life. It looks mildly creamy in your image--does it ever veer off into yellow?


----------



## teb1013

I currently have two automatic watches that I love, Rolex Datejust and Tudor Black Bay. A Grand Seiko is the only thing I can imagine to complete my core collection, but due to the legendary accuracy I'm tempted to try the 9F Quartz, the Spring Drive is a little more than I want to spend now. The detail and luxury of the GS really appeals.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Fantastic review and pics OP! Didn't think it was possible but you managed to make me appreciate mine even more!

I've been mostly into divers but recently wanted a dress watch and decided to pick up the SBGR061. It was not love at first sight. In fact, I briefly had it on the chopping blocks but decided against it as it quickly grew on me. I think I had gotten so used to seeing a rotating bezel on a watch that one without it looked odd.

Anywho, I'm so glad I decided to keep it as it has quickly become one of my faves. It's hard not to stare at it whenever it's on the wrist. I took out the buckle as I don't care for deployants (great feature btw), and currently have it on a RIOS1931 that looks identical to the OEM strap.


----------



## Y08140

Well to the person who asks on the dial color, think of vintage Patek enamel dials, very discreet, definitely far from yellow. Very subtle, makes the blue seconds hand pop, makes the burgundy strap look very rich indeed! It doesn't try too hard to look like "faux-patina" and it feels very organic, for lack of a better term.

Never saw a more thoughtfully put together timepiece, where the watch is great not due to certain details, but is due to the sum of all its parts.


----------



## catflap

Until I read this thread I didn't want one of these. However now....


----------



## Keaman

The R'061 has been a grail of mine for years now, and I've been scouring the forums and web dealers for so long, waiting for one to come up (I never buy new). She's a rare beast pre-owned. But my patience has finally paid off, and today the right one _finally_ popped up! Next week the magnificent thing will be in my hands  I've passed up a few opportunities to buy the revered Snowflake (although I SO much love titanium) because this ivory dial'd masterpiece with its exquisitely organic case and lugs was my true dream GS. VERY excited! And thanks for this beautiful thread and amazing pictures.


----------



## arogle1stus

Reggie:
Have you seen the SRPA21?
My gotta have watch on black aligator strap.
IMO it outshines the nicest dress watches (cept of course the PP Calatrava)
No other watch on the planet has a bigger admirer than me.
Unattainable!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## carlhaluss

I keep coming back to this thread, and get pangs of sellers remorse each time. It is difficult to imagine a more beautiful timepiece, from any watch manufacturer, any case or strap material, and at any price point. A true work of art.

I hope you don't mind my posting a few photos which I have kept. They seem to give a fairly true idea of dial colour and also the beautiful leather strap. Matter of fact, I have not seen a more beautiful strap on any watch:


----------



## Keaman

Well fancy that Carl - I was just gonna look up your old '061 thread to see your pics and yet here they are, thanks 
I do understand that a reason you let it go was the case thickness, and it also worries me a little. 13.1 is pretty chunky for a 39.5mm case and I'm praying I can still live with the watch despite that. 12.1 would have been much more agreeable for me. Yet the _style_ of the case/lugs and most of all, that ivory dial!!, is what draws me to this watch. I've already set my mind into believing it will be a keeper, but as we all know... we'll see about that.
BTW I'm surprised you still have the Spacemaster as your avatar. I still remember when you were buying Omega's left right and centre and then made the switch to GS. Is there a reason the Z33 is still there, or you simply haven't got around to changing it?


----------



## Vup

Hi All,

I just purchased a GS SBGR061 after a few days of research and I was convinced this will be my first expensive watch and for a very very long time. So far no regret and I can't wait to wear it everyday whenever I can.

Now the questions from a newbie, I was setting the Time and Date and reading through the manual. On page 14 which are the instruction for my movement, on step 3 - 4 is where it is doing my head in... below what the instructions reads.

1. 
Pull out the crown to the first click. (If the watch is equipped with the screw 
lock type crown, unscrew the crown before pulling it out.)



2. The date can be adjusted by turning the crown clockwise (12 o'clock direction). First turn the crown clockwise until the previous day's date from 
the desired date appears. E.G
 If you want to set the date to 

''6,'' set the date to ''5'' by 
turning the crown clockwise.



3.
Pull out the crown to the second click when the second hand is at the 12 
o'clock position. (The second hand stops.) Turn the crown clockwise until 
the desired date appears. When the date changes, the time is a.m. Further 
turn the crown to set the current time.


4. Push the crown back into the normal position in accordance with a time signal. The watch starts operating.

As per above, the way I read it is, pull the crown to first click and turn the crown clockwise to the date ( 1 day before the actual date) incrementally.

Then pull the crown to 2nd click when the second dial is at 12 o clock and all the dials will stop....now...as per step 3, it asks me to turn the CROWN clockwise ( 12 o clock direction) until the preferred date is set. When I turn the crown clockwise, my dial goes backward and so will my date then I noticed my date went back to another day behind so I ended up 2 dates earlier.

So the only way set my date is at step 3, I turn my crown anti-clockwise to make my dial turn clockwise until the date change when it reaches 12am.....but it contradicts the instruction on step 3 when they asked me to turn my crown clockwise, do they meant the dial turn clockwise apposed to the crown???

So I ended making my dial turn clockwise and set my date and so far my watch is reading the date right...........even though I felt I am doing it wrong as per instruction.

Another question, is the 3 year maintenance/service interval sounds reasonable and how much does it cost in AUD?

How do I maintain daily or weekly care by cleaning it, no instructions on how to clean it besides just wipe it with a cloth? I thought you dip the watch in warm water and wipe dry but then again not sure if it is good idea as it has a leather strap.

Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## sdwatchlvr

Stunning watch ...


----------



## carlhaluss

Keaman said:


> Well fancy that Carl - I was just gonna look up your old '061 thread to see your pics and yet here they are, thanks
> I do understand that a reason you let it go was the case thickness, and it also worries me a little. 13.1 is pretty chunky for a 39.5mm case and I'm praying I can still live with the watch despite that. 12.1 would have been much more agreeable for me. Yet the _style_ of the case/lugs and most of all, that ivory dial!!, is what draws me to this watch. I've already set my mind into believing it will be a keeper, but as we all know... we'll see about that.
> BTW I'm surprised you still have the Spacemaster as your avatar. I still remember when you were buying Omega's left right and centre and then made the switch to GS. Is there a reason the Z33 is still there, or you simply haven't got around to changing it?


Well, now that I own the SBGR097, which is 42mm and almost as thick at 12.9mm, I wonder what all my fuss was about :think:. The fact was, I would rather have a watch that I wear more rather than one I just admire while it sits in it's box. Still, too bad I can't afford to own it as well.

Just have not got around to changing my avatar. Still kind of miss the Z-33. For the resale value I received, might as well have kept it. The resale value is definitely the poorest of any watch I have owned.


----------



## Keaman

carlhaluss said:


> Well, now that I own the SBGR097, which is 42mm and almost as thick at 12.9mm, I wonder what all my fuss was about :think:. The fact was, I would rather have a watch that I wear more rather than one I just admire while it sits in it's box. Still, too bad I can't afford to own it as well.
> 
> Just have not got around to changing my avatar. Still kind of miss the Z-33. For the resale value I received, might as well have kept it. The resale value is definitely the poorest of any watch I have owned.


Shame about that, I still think the Z33 is a seriously cool watch. The worst hit I ever took was for a Panerai, and I even bought it pre-owned (BNIB)! Damn, those things are hard to offload.
Oh well, I received notice today that my '061 is in transit, so I'll have it before weeks end. I shall post pics and my thoughts here.


----------



## Keaman

Hi all, I just received my very own SGBR061, purchased from one of my favourite online watch dealers here in Australia. The watch is but 6 months old, LNIB and originally from an Australian Grand Seiko authorised dealer.
Let me start by saying that I do rather spoil myself with watches. I've been an enthusiast/collector now for 6.5yrs and the obsession seems to be only getting worse if anything. In only the last "month" I've been on a buying splurge, snapping up some of my long sought after grails, which all came up at around the same time. These include a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Grand Taille on bracelet, a Cartier Tank XL auto, and an IWC Mark XV NOS. And then this Grand Seiko popped up, and I tapped into my mortgage surplus yet again o|
Well despite being spoiled by my latest acquisitions, let me tell you that this SBGR061 is greater or equal to them all! I had a very brief initial uncertainty when I opened the box and cast my gaze upon it, and then when I picked it up, just _so _feather light (I am unused to watches on straps, as I'm a huge bracelet guy). Within the following hour, adjusting the strap (actually a beautiful leather, and the deployant is ridiculously easy to use and extremely secure due to its double push button lock), and admiring it in my hands and on my wrist, it's game over - massive fan!
I'm no stranger to GS, having owned 3 SBGX's and a 1970 hi-beat. I was an instant mega fan with the first one that I purchased. It stood equally with my Omega's, Rolex's, IWC's, etc. And I'm very proud to own this latest, in my much coveted ivory dial.
So yes, I'll back up everything the OP says about this watch. It truly is a hair's breadth away from heaven. The dial is what I was most looking forward to, and yes there will be many hours of loving gaze upon it. But now that I have it, it is the case that really blows me away. It looks amazing in pics, but IRL you could use it to hypnotize someone. It's absolutely _gorgeous_!!
PS - my fear about the case thickness was totally unfounded. In fact, I would not like the case to be any thinner - it would serve only to reduce the amount of visual splendor your eyes get lavished with. And as it is, it sits upon the wrist absolutely perfectly!
I can understand why this reference has been in production for a good many years now, I can't imagine a successor being any more beautiful.

Some quick snaps in our Perth evening light... long live the SBGR061!!


----------



## dyingblue

Nice pictures!


----------



## Keaman

It's a very easy watch to photograph


----------



## fungalicon

What's the lug width on the SBGR061? I'm thinking of pairing this strap with an SBGJ021 - might be an interesting combination.


----------



## eechern

fungalicon said:


> What's the lug width on the SBGR061? I'm thinking of pairing this strap with an SBGJ021 - might be an interesting combination.


19mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y08140

Whose still wearing their sbgr061 in 2017! Considering to sell it but I know I would never forgive myself.


----------



## Keaman

It's a personal decision of course, but as for myself, I've had mine for 4 months now and couldn't dream of selling it. I wear it more than my JLC Master Control, it's just such a gorgeous watch. That ivory dial, that exquisite case - every time I handle it, look at it and wear it, I'm just like


----------



## georges zaslavsky

congrats on a great watch


----------



## G.Chris

Just curious, does this watch wear well under a dress shirt or does it create a bulge?


----------

